# Raid + lvm?



## Astrit (Jun 11, 2010)

Mmk here's the deal,

I've got 1 HP proliant server with 2 238GB & 2 149GB drives and a NAS unit with 4 250GB drives. I've got the RAID on the local machine covered but not LVM (or whatever the BSD equivalent is). Is there any way I can take the 2 presented BIOS RAID arrays and combine them into one large drive? Then I also have to ask if it would be feasible to take 2 RAID 1 arrays over the network and attach them into the primary cluster creating one big master volume?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2010)

LVM is mostly a Linux thing. We have zfs(8), gvinum(8) and gmirror(8).


----------

